# UTV title transfer



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

What's the process for title transfer on a used UTV? Is it like transferring a vehicle title? Tax based on blue book or actual sales price? Thanks...


----------



## jsticher (Feb 4, 2008)

Friend of mine just tranfered one and they told him that they do not charge tax on used off road vehicle. Was just $35 transfer fee. Used the same form as vehicle title.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

jsticher said:


> Friend of mine just tranfered one and they told him that they do not charge tax on used off road vehicle. Was just $35 transfer fee. Used the same form as vehicle title.


 That sounds fairly painless. Thanks very much for the reply!


----------

